# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Процес сотворения материальных Вселенных.

## Ivan B1agoy

Шримад-Бхагаватам песнь 1-я глава 3-я.

Шримад-Бхагаватам описывает процесс сотворения материальных вселенных следующим образом:

Ш.б. песнь 1, глава 3 текст 1:

В начале сотворения материального мира Господь ( бхагаван ) распространил Себя сначала во вселенскую форму пуруши и проявил все элементы материального творения.Таким образом, в первую очередь были созданы шестнадцать начал материальной деятельности. Это было сделано с целью сотворения материальной вселенной.

Если внимательно прочитать шлоку Ш.б., то согласно тексту : Шри Кришна ( Верховная личность Бога (Васудева))
распространяет себя во вселенскую форму ( форма воплощения пуруши ) и проявляет все элементы материального творения, как далее по тексту шлоки объясняется с целью сотворения материальной вселенной.

Согласно комментарию данная форма пуруши - это изначальное проявление Господа как Параматмы( или как я понимаю Сверхдуши )

Данная форма пуруши названа *Каранодакашайи Вишну* ( который также согласно комментарию назван *Маха*-*Вишну* ).

Нитья - Баддхи как объясняется в комментарии обладают аханкарой или чувством индивидуальности, которая побуждает их (Нитья - Баддх) доставлять удовольствие своим чувством, хотя по своей изначальной природе они не являются наслаждающимися.

Вопрос : аханкара это естественно для Нитья-Баддх или это что-то приобретенное в результате греховной деятельности дживы?

Далее в комментарии к тексту 2-му песни 1-ой главы 3 объясняется, что *Каранодакашайи Вишну* (Маха-Вишну) по своей воле ложится в определённой части духовного неба ( не материального ), и возлежит на океане карана.

Вопрос : океан карана он в духовном небе находится?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Вопрос : аханкара это естественно для Нитья-Баддх или это что-то приобретенное в результате греховной деятельности дживы?


Аханкара - необходимый элемент для существования души в материальном мире. Без эго невозможно существование индивидуальности. Эго может быть истинным, когда мы осознаем себя, как слуг Бога, и ложным, когда мы отождествляем себя с телом. В духовном мире эго истинное, в материальном - ложное. Без эго дживы находятся только в сиянии Брахмана, не осознавая свою индивидуальность.




> Вопрос : океан карана он в духовном небе находится?


Да, он виден, как облако на духовном небе.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Уважаемый Лакшмана Прана Прабху, спасибо Вам за ответы.

А аханкара она всегда присутствует в природе Нитья-Баддх или же только по желанию Нитья-Баддха-дживы?

Точнее сказать как следствие желания Нитья-Баддх, в Ш.Б. говорится о том, что " когда начинается новый цикл творения, махат-таттва снова высвобождается. Эта махат-таттва содержит в себе все составные части материальных проявлений *в том числе и обусловленные души*".

Махат-таттва как здесь же в Ш.Б. объясняет Шрила Прабхупада является заряженной энергией Господа материальной природой. И сама по себе материальная природа не на что не способна.

Соответственно если Аханкара - это то, при помощи чего Нитья-Баддхи-дживы удовлетворяют свои чувства, то она существует только в материальных Вселенных. А значит для каждой Нитья-Баддха дживы Аханкара создаётся по указанию Шри Кришны в образе Каранодакашайи Вишну ( Маха - Вишну ) материальной природой.

Получается, что причиной появления Аханкары является только желание самой дживы и повидимому, если изменить форму этого желания то и в аханакре не будет необходимости?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Всегда. "Нитья-баддха" означает "вечно обусловленная" душа. Чем она обусловлена? Ложным эго.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

То есть Выбор между служением Кришне и служением майе это вечный выбор ( независимость ) Нитья-Баддх то есть совершенство Нитья-Баддха-Дживы это способность отличать материю от духа?

Если Аханкара - то есть склонность независимого наслаждения от Кришны является вечным( неустранимым качеством ) дживы должны быть какая то духовная форма этого совершенства. А иначе назвать это Сварупой будет очень сложно, так как только наличие материальной природы делает возможным удовлетворение этого качества дживы ( аханкары ).

Очень сложный для понимания момент с изначальной природой дживы ( служения Шри Кришне ) и наличием самой возможности удовлетворять свои чувства ( аханкарой ). :umnik2:

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Далее по тексту :

*Каранодакашайи Вишну* ( сотворение Вселенных) - Маха-Вишну. 



Возлежит в духовном небе на океане _карана_, творец всех материальных вселенных ( вечная духовная форма )

*Гарбходакашайи Вишну* ( Владыка Вселенных ) - творец Господа Брахмы, от которого происходит Господь Шива.



*Кширодакашайи Вишну* ( Хранитель Вселенных ) - Сверхдуша. Вишну изначальный Господь.- полная часть Гарбходакашайи Вишну.



Скажите кому из них поклоняются те, кто находится под влиянием гуны благости?

Через кого и каким образом приходят Ману?

На каком этапе творения создаются планеты земного типа?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> То есть Выбор между служением Кришне и служением майе это вечный выбор ( независимость ) Нитья-Баддх то есть совершенство Нитья-Баддха-Дживы это способность отличать материю от духа?
> 
> Если Аханкара - то есть склонность независимого наслаждения от Кришны является вечным( неустранимым качеством ) дживы должны быть какая то духовная форма этого совершенства. А иначе назвать это Сварупой будет очень сложно, так как только наличие материальной природы делает возможным удовлетворение этого качества дживы ( аханкары ).


Аханкара вечна в том смысле, что неизвестно когда, когда-то вечность назад, душа пришла в материальный мир и окуталась ложным эго. Но ложное эго может стать истинным, если мы обратимся к служению Кришне. Истинное эго - это и есть сварупа.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Скажите кому из них поклоняются те, кто находится под влиянием гуны благости?


"Люди в гуне благости поклоняются полубогам" (БГ 17.4)




> Через кого и каким образом приходят Ману?


От Брахмы.




> На каком этапе творения создаются планеты земного типа?


На первом этапе создаются вселенные, на втором - планеты.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Уважаемый Лакшмана Прана Прабху спасибо Вам за ответы.

Мне немного не ясен момент с поклонением в гуне благости.

Согласно комментарию к  тексту 5 главы 3 песни 1 - й Шримад- Бхагаватам  объясняется, что сам Верховный Господь, Верховная личность Господа в образе Вишну взял на себя ответственность за поддержание Вселенной и Вишну стал божеством гуны благости. 

Почему тогда те, кто находится в гуне благости не поклоняются Вишну, а поклоняются полубогам ?

Получается Шри Кришна в форме пуруши Каранодакашайи Вишну ( вне гун всегда ) создаёт вселенные.

Шри Кришна в форму Гарбходакашайи Вишну и материальной энергии Раджа-гуна пракрити ) создаёт Господа Брахму ( первое и самое благочестивое живое существо в созданной вселенной ) - 78 процентов всех ( 64 ) трансцендентных качеств Господа Шри Кришны.

Господь Брахма принимает ответственность за гуну страсти.При этом Господь Брахма единственный, кто имеет дела с изначальной созидательной потенцие Господа.



Господь Брахма без полового контакта и без соединения с материальной энергией создаёт Господа Шиву, очень величественное живое существо, обладающее 84 процентами всех (64) трансцендентных качеств Господа Шри Кришны.

Господь Шива принимает ответственность за _гуну_ невежества.



От Господа Брахмы исходят Ману, Дакша, Маричи и другие полубоги ( Ш.Б. песнь 1 глава 3 текст 5 ).

Если рассматривать по положению всех сотвроенных живых существ, то Господь Вишну, единственный не сотворенный и он сам же причина и источник всего сотворенного, но он же принимает форму Гуну Благости.

Если люди вмгуне благости поклоняются полубогам, тогда кто поклоняется Вишну?

Опять же почему Ману названы воплощениями?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Мне немного не ясен момент с поклонением в гуне благости.


Прочтите комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады к БГ 17.4 https://www.vedabase.com/ru/bg/17/4 Думаю, всё станет понятно.




> Опять же почему Ману названы воплощениями?


Потому что Ману обладают в достаточной степени качествами Верховного Господа.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Спасибо за указанную ссылку, если Вы не против я продолжу обсуждение в теме.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Люди, пребывающие в благости, поклоняются Господу Вишну (ШБ 3.5.43 комм.)





> Люди в гуне благости поклоняются какому-либо полубогу, преследуя определенную цель. (БГ 17.4)





> Существуют различные формы поклонения, которые предназначены для разных людей, желающих добиться успеха в той или иной сфере жизни. В материальном мире обусловленная душа лишена возможности наслаждаться всеми материальными благами, но, поклоняясь определенному полубогу, она может преуспеть в той сфере деятельности, за которую он отвечает... Тот, кто стремится прогрессировать духовно, должен поклоняться Господу Вишну или Его преданному (ШБ 2.3.2-7 комм., 2.3.8).


Человек в благости может поклоняться  и Вишну, но делать это со своими целями: для успеха в той области, за которую отвечает Вишну. Такой человек воспринимает Вишну как вдохновляющий пример, проводника на пути, покровителя в деле его собственного роста и прогресса.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

В Бхагавад-гите *17.4* сказано: 

" Поклоняться Богу могут только те, кто находится на духовном уровне, уровне чистой благости вне влияния материальных гун. В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (4.3.23) сказано: саттва? ви?уддха? васудева-?абдитам — «На уровне чистой благости человек поклоняется В?судеве»".

В Шримад-Бхагаватам *3. 5. 43* сказано: 

Люди, пребывающие в благости, поклоняются Господу Вишну; те, на кого оказывает влияние гуна страсти, — Господу Брахме, а находящиеся в гуне невежества становятся преданными Господа Шивы. Все три божества являются воплощениями Верховного Господа Кришны, ибо Он — изначальная Верховная Личность Бога, и полубоги говорят здесь о лотосных стопах Самого Верховного Господа, а не Его воплощений."

В вышеуказанных текстах Господь Шива и Господь Брахма названы воплощениями Верховного Господа, однако господь Кришна является единственной Верховной личностью Бога.

Как я понимаю говоря о том, что воплощение Господа и сам Господь Кришна - это разные категории . В чем их принципиальное различие?

Обращается внимание, что Господь Брахма, Господь Шива и Господь Вишну названы воплощениями Верховной личности Господа, 

Однако ранее в тексте 5 главы 3-й песни 1-й объясняется, что Господь Брахма это_ всегда джива-таттва_

В чем принципиальная разница в данных категориях? Какого истинное понимание, не дающее возможности стать Пашанди ( оскорбителем )? Так как Нет никого равного Господу Шри Кришне ( Вишну ).

----------


## Ivan (гость)

Оскорбители совершают апарадхи, например считают полубогов выше или на уровне Кришны (Вишну). Поищите в интернете список оскорблений/апарадх, которые советуется избегать

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур в "Мадхурья-Кадамбини ( Облако нектара )" в 3 - ем потоке Нектара объясняет: 

Апарадха, возникающая в следствии незнания истинного положения Вишну, Шивы и полубогов ( Шива не отнесен к категории полубогов ).

Обладающие сознанием живые существа (_чайтанья_) делятся на две категории: 

Независимые
Зависимые

Независимым существом является вездесущий Господь (_ишвара_), а зависимыми существами духовные частички ( _дживы_ ), элементы энергии Господа, чье поле деятельности ограничено их индивидуальным телом.

Независимое живое существо (_ишвара-чайтанья_) может находится в двух различных состояниях: быть полностью свободным от влияния майи или добровольно находится под влиянием качеств материальной энергии ради и наслаждения играми в материальном мире. 

_Ишвара, свободный от влияния майи_, носит имя Нараяны или Хари:

Харир хи Ниргуна сакшат
Пурушах пракритех парах
Сам дарва-дриг упадрашта
Там бхаджан Ниргуна бхавет

"Воистину, господь Хари есть Верховная личность Бога, трансцендентная к влиянию материальной природы и свободная от материальных качеств. Он есть вечный свидетель, который видит и знает все. Тот, кто поклоняется ему, также выходит из под влияния гун материальной природы. (Бхаг. 10.88.5).

Другой _Ишвара_ известен под именем Шива.

Шивах шакти-ютах шашват
Три-линго гуна самвртиах

" Господь Шива находится в вечном единении со своей собственной энергией и по своё воле поддается влиянию трёх гун и кажется обусловленным ими (Бхаг.10.88.3).

Хотя Шива кажется обусловленным гурами материальной природы, его не следует относить к категории джив , ибо в "Брахма Самхите" говорится:

Кширамятха дадхи викара-вишеша-йогатам
Санджаяте на хи латах притхаг притхаг асти хетох
Ях шамбхутам апи татха самупьяти карьяд
Говиндам ади-пурушам там ахам бхаджами

"Молоко преобразуется в йогурт, который будучи молочным продуктом, в то же время отличается от молока. Я поклоняюсь изначальному Господу Говинда, который трансформируясь подобным образом становится Господом Шивой ради того, чтобы выполнять функцию разрушения в материальном мире ( Брахма-Самхита 5.45). Иногда писания прославляют Господа Шиву называя его Ишварой. Но " Шримад- Бхагаватам" так объясняет смысл этого эпитета:

Саттвам раджас тами ити пракритер гунас тайар
Юктах парах пуруша ека ихасья дхатте
Стхитй- адан хари- виринчи-харети самджнаш
Шреямси татра кхалу саттва- Тагор нринам сьюх

"Трансцендентная Личность Господа никогда не соприкасается с тремя рунами материальной природы ( благостью страстью и невежеством) и связана с ними лишь косвенным образом. Только ради сотворения, поддержания и разрушения Господь принимает формы этих трёх качеств то есть Брахмы, Вишну и Шивы. Из этих трёх Божеств наивысшее благо люди могут получить от Господа Вишну, олицетворения качества Благости." ( Бхаг.,1.2.23).

Как явствует из этого стиха Брахму, тоже иногда называют _ишварой_. Однако следует понять, что Брахму называют _ишварой_, только потому, что он является дживой, облегчённой созидательным могуществом Верховного Господа ( _ишвара-авешей_).

бхасван ятхашма- шакалешу ниджешу теджах
Свиям кият пракатаятй апи тадвад атра 
Брахма я еша джагад-анда-видхана-карта
Говиндам-ади-пурушам там ахвм бхаджами

"Я поклоняюсь изначальному Господу Говинда, который наделив Брахму созидательной силой, сделал его творцом Вселенной, подобно тому как солнце проявляет частицу своего света в камне сурьяканта, заставляя его ярко сиять ( "Брахма-самхита" 5.49 ).

Пример: 

"Как дым превосходит сырое дерево, так и _гуна страсти_ превосходит _гуну_ невежества. Но подобно тому, как из-за дыма нельзя увидеть огонь, так и человек, окутанный дымной пеленой _гуны_ страсти, не способен видеть сияющую, как огонь , форму Господа. И точно так же, как огонь потенциально существует в древесине, хотя и в непроявленном состоянии, так и господь незримо присутствует даже в _гуне_ невежества. Поэтому душа, находясь в состоянии глубокого сна без сновидений (_шушупти_), характерном состоянии _тама-гуны_, испытывает блаженство, почтииравное блаженству осознания Господа в Его им персональном аспекте (_нирбхеда-джнана-сукха_).

Опираясь на эти примеры, следует понять различие между вышеупомянутыми _таттвами_.

И далее Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварьи Тхакур даёт очень интересное пояснение:

Посколько Господь Шива и Господь Вишну относятся к одной и той же категории _ишвара-чайтаньи_, можно предположить, что между ними нет разницы. *Хотя это так*, тем не менее _чистый преданный(нишкама)_ должен понять, что поклонение Господу, находящемуся под влиянием материальных качеств, отличается от поклонения Господу Вишну, свободномумот их влияния.

Что же касается Брахмы и Вишну, то они находятся на совершенно разном уровне, так как принадлежат к разным _таттвам_:

Брахма - это _джива_, а Вишну- _ишвара_. Иногда в Пуранах Вишну и Брахма описываются равными, ноина это следует смотреть с точки зрения примера солнца и драгоценного камня ( сурьяканты ), который отражая солнечный свет, сияет так же ярко как само солнце. Камень _сурьяканта_ подобно увеличительному стеклу вбирает в себя солнечные лучи иигенерирует жар, подобный жару солнца, сжигая поднесенные к нему бумагу или ткань. Только в этом и не в каком другом свете следует понимать тождественность Брахмы с Господом Вишну.

В некоторые махакалпы даже Шива, подобно Брахме, является _дживой_, которую я господь наделяет особым могуществом.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Квачидж джива вишешатвам харасйоктам видхер ивети

"Также как в случае с Брахмой, иногда роль Господа Шивы играет_джива_.
Шива иногда перечисляется к той же категории, что и Брахма, поэтому говорится:

Яс ту нараянам девам
Брахма-рудради-дайватйах
Саматвенайва виконта
Са *ПАШАНДИ* бхавед дхрувам

"*Только атеист* считает Брахму и Шиву, и других полубогов равными Господу Нараяне".

Выход: Люди, неискушенные в духовном знании, могут поклонятся Вишну, отрицая Шиву, или наоборот, признавать Верховным только Господа Шиву и отрицать Вишну.
_Объявляя себя преданными Вишну, такие люди не оказывают никакого почтения Шиве и наоборот_. 

Вступая в пространные споры о том, кто есть Бог они совершают оскорбления!

Только благодаря  знанию, полученному от следующего в духовных истинах преданного, такие оскорбители могут осознать смысл тождественности Шивы и Вишну. Действуя согласно этому знанию и повторяя святое имя , они могут искупить свои оскорбления.

Очень хорошая фраза : смысл тождественности

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Я прошу прощения за небольшие ошибки в тексте, но в любом случае этот текст можно найти в открытом доступе.

Для внимательного читателя:

В Мадхурья - Кадамбине Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур объясняет:

Иногда Господь Шива - это джива, в нашу калпу Господь Шива - это джива?

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Многие ответы на вопросы о положении махаджана Махадевы я получил из этой статьи: http://www.sambandha.ru/priroda_shivy/

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Вы правы информации очень много. Странно, что положение Господа Шивы и связанные с ним истории затрагиваются очень редко, хотя на любом из этапов не совершить оскорбления как в сторону Господа Шивы, так и в сторону его не тождественного положения с Господом Нараяной не так то легко.

Спасибо Вам за ссылку.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

А это 



> Господь Брахма без полового контакта и без соединения с материальной энергией создаёт Господа Шиву, очень величественное живое существо, обладающее 84 процентами всех (64) трансцендентных качеств Господа Шри Кришны.


откуда?

Я читал, что Брахма и Шива имеют почти один и тот же уровень, они имеют по 55 трансцендентных качеств (у обычной души вроде нас их по 50).

Меня здесь волнует другой вопрос: Если когда-то давно мы попали в материальный мир, в первой жизни став Брахмой, то значит у нас было 55 качеств. Теперь у нас их всего-то 50, как тогда эти 5 качеств могли пропасть? Ведь они же названы трансцендентными, духовными то есть вечными, так? Как духовное могло пропасть?

Я думаю, что отождествление Шивы и Нараяны справедливо только потому, что Сада-ШИва живет где-то на Садашива-локе, к-рая находится где то на Вайкунтхе. То есть те, кто поклоняется (Сада)Шиве, видимо тоже попадают на Вайкунтху (а именно Садашивалоку). Допускаю, что это же относится и к Буддистам и джайнистам, которые поклоняются Будде и Ришабхе соответственно, а значит попадают куда-то в духовный мир (Вайкунтху), на планеты этих форм Господа.

Вы ведь знаете, что есть Шиваизм, в котором вместо Кришны/Нараяны верховным Богом-создателем считается именно Шива? Вот, наверное, чтобы примирить шиваизм и вайшнавизм такие комментарии о тождестве Шивы и Вишну появляются. Например, меня не беспокоит, что Буддизм и Шиваизм много в чём похожи. И там и там - некие формы имперсонализма, адвайты, философии пустоты. И те и другие не доконца понимают даже природу дживы, что уж говорить о понимании ими Параматмы. Шиваиты вообще часто майавади, так что, зачем нам Шива? Это не значит, что полубоги не нужны. Они - преданные Кришны. Их тоже можно почитать как преданных.

От Шивы произошла одна сампрадая, в которой Шива - это преданный, другая сампрадая - это адвайта, где Шива - это Верховный Бог, к-рый выше (там) даже чем Кришна/Нараяна.

Если считать, что у Шивы всего 55 качеств (из 64), то я думаю этого достаточно чтобы не оскорбить Шиву. Не нужно становиться шиваитом...

----------


## Пудов Андрей

У дашаватары Будды не было миссии вернуть поклоняющихся Ему на Его планету. Его миссией было прекратить жертвоприношение коров. Всему же своё время (деша-кала-патра). Будда пребывает всегда, чтобы проповедовать принципы, предшествующие религиозным.
Положение Брахмы (_раджа-гуна-аватар_) обязывает обладать дополнительными пятью качествами (51. он неизменен; 52. всеведущ; 53. вечно обновляется; 54. сач-чид-ананда (обладает вечным исполненным блаженства телом); 55. обладает всеми мистическими совершенствами), Брахма необычная джива, тоже махаджан.
Вроде Садашивалока перед Вайкунтхалоками, за брахмаджьоти. https://www.sunhome.ru/religion/19445 (прошу прощения за то, что не нашёл оригинал).

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Ivan, это Шримад-Бхагаватам песнь 1 глава 3 текст 28 ( комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады )

http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/1/3/28

 Ученые, сведущие в трансцендентной науке, в результате тщательного изучения пришли к выводу, что суммум бонум — Кришна_ — обладает шестьюдесятью четырьмя основными свойствами._ Экспансии, или категории Господа, лишь частично проявляют эти свойства, полностью же ими обладает только Шри Кришна. *Все Его личные экспансии: свайам-прака, тад-эктм и т. д. вплоть до категории ават?р, являются виш?у-таттвам**и и имеют до девяноста трех процентов этих трансцендентных свойств. Господь Шива — не аватара, не авеша и не нечто промежуточное — обладает этими свойствами почти на восемьдесят четыре процента*. А дживы, то есть индивидуальные живые существа, занимающие различные положения, обладают не более чем семьюдесятью восемью процентами этих свойств. Находясь в материально обусловленном состоянии, живое существо обладает этими свойствами лишь в очень незначительной степени — в зависимости от того, насколько оно благочестиво. Самое совершенное из живых существ — *Брахма, главный управляющий данной вселенной. Ему присущи семьдесят восемь процентов этих свойств в полном объеме. Остальные полубоги обладают этими же свойствами, но в меньшей степени, а люди обладают лишь очень незначительной долей этих свойств*. Идеал совершенства человека — полностью развить в себе все семьдесят восемь процентов этих свойств. Живое существо никогда не может обладать теми же свойствами, что и Шива, Вишну или Господь Кришна. В полной мере развив семьдесят восемь процентов трансцендентных качеств, живое существо может стать божественным, но никогда — Богом, подобным Шиве, Вишну или Кришне, хотя со временем оно может стать Брахмой. Все божественные живые существа — вечные спутники Бога, населяющие различные духовные планеты, которые называются Хари-дхама и Махеша-дхама. А над всеми духовными планетами находится обитель Господа Кришны — Кришналока, или Голока Вриндавана. Совершенные живые существа, полностью развившие семьдесят восемь процентов упомянутых качеств, оставив нынешнее материальное тело, могут попасть на Кришналоку.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Махеша-Дхама - это насколько я помню не вайкунтха, по стараюсь найти про неё побольше, но точно знаю, что тот, кто поклоняется Шиве может достичь Махеша-Дхамы или Садашива-Локи, но там Все рождаются только женщинами.

Единственно значимый для духовной практики вопрос- это как не оскорбить Господа Шива, как к нему следует относится. Вот это очень Важно иначе может стать препятствием на духовном развитии.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Шри Брихад-Бхагаватамрита:

Обитель Господа Шивы, где Гоп Кумар встретился с ним, называется мукти-пад — обитель освобождения. Это место предназначено для имперсоналистов, для тех, кто поняли, что находиться в этой материальной природе очень не приятно, для тех, кто хотят освободиться от этой боли, но при этом не имеет никакого вкуса в сердце. Благодаря совершению аскез и покаяний ради освобождения из этого мира, сердца этих людей становятся твердыми. Эти люди понимают положение Верховной Личности Бога, однако не понимают сладости и разнообразия, который является источником этой сладости считают Абсолютную Истину недвойственной, без разнообразия, без формы, без качеств и атрибутов. Они достигают уровня *мукти-пад* — обитель освобождения. Другое название — это *брахма саюджи.*.

Шри Брихад-Бхагаватамрита: 

Затем Шива вернул его в сознание и начал говорить:

— Кумар, что говорить о тебе, если даже я с Парвати хочу отправиться на Вайкунтху. Брахма, Бригху, все великие мудрецы мечтают отправиться на Вайкунтху, поскольку попасть туда очень редкая возможность. Только те, кто заняты практикой варнашрамы безо всяких желаний, если их уровень умножить на 100, то это уровень понимания Брахмана. В 100 раз лучше положение того, кто находится на Шивалоке. Положение тех, кто являются спутниками Господа на Вайкунтхе, в 1000 раз выше положения спутников Господа Шивы.

Таким образом он прославил Вайкунтху. Затем Шива объяснил Гоп Кумару:

— Все хотят попасть на Вайкунтху. Но хотя даже он сам хочет попасть туда, он туда не отправляется, поскольку он не готов. — Но потом добавил — Но ты можешь попасть туда, поскольку ты рожден на Говардхане. Ты преданный Матхуранатхи, Мадана Гопала. Ты был инициирован очень дорогим Господу преданным, которого зовут Джаянта. Поэтому ты можешь оказаться на Вайкунтхе. Однако, чтобы попасть на Вайкунтху, тебе необходимо попасть во Вриндаван и совершать нама-санкиртану — воспевание святого имени Господа. Поскольку благодаря совершению нама-санкиртаны можно очень легко оказаться в духовном мире.

Шри Брихад-Бхагаватамрита 

— В одной беседе Шрилы Прабхупады говорится о позиции великого ачарьи. Прабхупада отмечает, что величайшие ачарьи — это Маха Вишну и Сада Шива. Сада Шива — обитатель Вайкунтхи. Он в духовном мире.

— Сада Шива не отличен от Маха Вишну.

— Вы говорили о Шиве как о наивысшем вайшнаве, однако здесь мы видим как он говорит: «У меня нет качеств, чтобы попасть на Вайкунтху».

— Да, Господь Шива — это парам вайшнав. Однако когда мы приходим на другой уровень, то видим, что его положение ниже, чем положение спутников Господа на Вайкунтхе. Некоторые писания говорят, что обитатели Вайкунтхи — наивысшие преданные. Итак, если мы смотрим на уровень, высший, чем Вайкунтха, то видим, что положение обитателей Вайкунтхи ниже, чем у обитателей более высших уровней. На духовном уровне также есть сравнения.

Это очень хорошо объясняется в ЧЧ. Какова изначальная раса у личности, такую он и считает наивысшей. У кого шанта-раса, то считает, что шанта-раса — наивысшая и т.д. Однако, если мы воспринимаем со средней точки зрения, то существует разница, которая заключается в том, что шанта ниже, чем дасья, дасья ниже сакхьи и т.д. Однако, это не означает, что кто-то соревнуется, пытаясь перейти из одной расы в другую. Все находятся в совершенном положении. Они не хотят ничего другого. Но если чего-то они и хотят, так это спуститься с более высокого уровня на более низкий.

Например, гопи молились:

— О, как повезло флейте, как повезло Ямуне! Хотя гопи находятся на наивысшем уровне преданности, они считают, что другие получили больше.

Итак, это ещё один трансцендентный момент. Мы не можем понимать это с мирской платформы.

https://vedatext.ru/brikhad-bkhagavatamrita

То есть правильно относится к Господу Шиве необходимо как на платформе неофита так и чистого преданного.

Но так или иначе вопросы обсуждаемые здесь - трансцендентные вряд ли что то кроме творения можно до конца правильно понять.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

Вот есть у Шридхара Махараджа:



> Царство Садашивы находится ниже Вайкунтхи. Шива заключает в себе одновременно личностные и безличные черты, дифференцированное и недифференцированное начала. Вираджа, Брахма-лока — это недифференцированная область. И существует измерение Вайкунтхи, сторона преданности, а также сторона, которая захватывает, — мир эксплуатации.
> 
> Таковы три ипостаси, концепции Шивы, три его аспекта. Маха-Вишну и Садашива — это Вайкунтха, низшее измерение Вайкунтхи, дифференцированная область.
> 
> http://namahata.org/blog/%D1%82%D1%8...8%D0%B2%D1%8B/


Тоесть, с одной стороны, планета Садашивы - ниже Вайкунтхи, но с другой - Садашивалока - это всё-же Вайкунтха, но низшая её часть. Какое-то противоречие.

Даже интересно, что Махавишну - это тоже Вайкунтха! Никогда этого раньше не встречал. Думал, что Махавишну - это где-то в материальном мире... :-) Интересно


По поводу качеств Шивы:



> Из 64-х качеств Кришны обычные живые существа могут обладать лишь первыми 50-ю. да и то «в незначительной степени», Шива и Брахма «частично проявляют» первые 55 качеств, а у Нараяны «проявлены» первые 60 качеств. И только у Кришны любое из этих качеств может быть беспредельным, «чудесно проявленным», «во всей полноте, по глубине сравнимой лишь с океаном». Более того, ни у кого, кроме Кришны, нет четырех особых качеств: (1) лила-мадхурйа, несравненно сладкие игры, (2) прелш-мадхурйа, непревзойденно сладкие преданные. (3) вену-мадхурйа, бесподобно сладкая флейта, привлекающая всех, и (4) рупа-мадхурйа, безмерно сладкая красота.
> 
> https://vedatext.ru/volny-predannost...a-shri-krishny


где правильно? Так у Брахмы сколько качеств? 50? У Шивы - 55? Почему есть это противоречие?

Вот ещё о Садашиве:
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=10557

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> У дашаватары Будды не было миссии вернуть поклоняющихся Ему на Его планету. Его миссией было прекратить жертвоприношение коров. Всему же своё время (деша-кала-патра). Будда пребывает всегда, чтобы проповедовать принципы, предшествующие религиозным.


Вы хотите сказать, что буддисты не попадают на планету Будды после смерти? Буддисты после смерти остаются в самсаре? А джайнисты и шиваиты - тоже?

----------


## Пудов Андрей

> Вы хотите сказать, что буддисты не попадают на планету Будды после смерти? Буддисты после смерти остаются в самсаре? А джайнисты и шиваиты - тоже?


Скорее буддисты и джайны сливаются с сияющим телом Бхагавана -- Брахманом, не все. Бхакти превыше мукти. Буддисты и джайны больше сконцентрированы на мукти. Это препятствие для бхакти, попадания на Вайкунтхалоки и служения Господу Нараяне или Господу Кришне.
Даже если буддисты-махаянцы поклоняются Будде, они как правило жаждут мукти, безличностного освобождения. Разве у них есть знания о духовных планетах? И Господь Будда не давал важных концепций: о служении Господу, о Всевышнем, он не представлялся как Господь, не проповедовал истин о таттвах (джива, Бхагаван, апара/пара-шакти) и о Святой Наме. Бхакти -- это благоухающий цветок вайшнавизма.
Буддисты скорее посмеются над персоналистами и их желанием служить Господу, у них нет представления о том, насколько сладкое Имя Кришны. В Имя Будды не вложено столько духовных энергий. Более того, ни в каком Писании не прославляются киртаны в честь других девов, нет киртана в честь дашаватара Будды.
_О шиваитах не знаю_. Демоны вроде Раваны и материалисты, жаждущие материальных богатств, поклоняются Шиве. Разве это высокая цель в жизни?
Одной ахимсы обычно мало для вознесения на духовные планеты. Нужно сильное желание служить Господу Нараяне или Кришне. Тогда Кришна подарит возможность послужить гуру, своему чистому преданному.

Я неудачлив, потому что не встретился лично с Прабхупадой, но я удачлив, потому что почувствовал мёдовый звук Имён божественной четы, лотосооких Шри Кришны и Вриндаванешвари.  :smilies:

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

По качествам нет противоречий:

В волнах преданности речь идёт о количестве качеств, а в Ш.Б. речь идёт о их процентом развитии.

То есть у Господа Кришны: 64 качества-100 процентное проявление.
У Господа Нараяны 6о качеств - 100 процентное проявление
У Господа Брахмы первые 50 качеств Господа Кришны - 78 процентов проявление
У Господа Шивы первые 50 качеств Господа Кришны - 84 процента проявление
У человека  первые 50 качеств Господа Кришны - 78 процентов.

И самое интересное и "отчасти шокирующее", что совершенные живые существа, полностью развившиеся 78 процентов упомянутых качеств, оставив нынешнее тело могут попасть на Кришналоку.

Шрила Прабхупада об этом пишет в комментарии к тексту 28 главы 3 песни 1 Ш.Б. - проводя аналогию с Качествами Господа Брахмы.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Про Садашиву Враджендра Кумар Прабху очень очень хорошо ответил.

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Адвайта Ачарья, горячо молившийся о приходе Шри Чайтаньи и являвшийся воплощением Маха-Вишну и *Харихары*, входит в панча-таттву.
Господа Нитьянанду называют *бхакта-сварупой*, изначальным проявлением Бога-Слуги.
Адвайта Ачарья – это *бхакта-аватара*, аватара Кришны, всецело поглощенная безраздельным преданным служением Ему.
Гададхара Пандит – проявление Шримати Радхарани, или представитель внутренней энергии Господа, *бхакта-шакти*,
Шриваса Пандит – представитель пограничной энергии, *бхакта*, или чистый преданный.

_К сожаленью, о Харихаре совсем ничего не знаю._ А вики доверия нет.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Вы хотите сказать, что буддисты не попадают на планету Будды после смерти? Буддисты после смерти остаются в самсаре? А джайнисты и шиваиты - тоже?


Лично я считаю, что буддисты однозначно остаются в самсаре. Господь Будда согласно Шримад-Бхагаватам песнь 1 глава 3 текст 24 :

"... Господь Будда на слов отверг авторитет Вед. Философия Будды не признаёт Верховного Господа..."

Господь Будда - Господь Шри Кришна. А Господь Шри Кришна не может отвергать Веды и Верховного Господа.
Однако Всем известно почему Господь Кришна в образе Господа Будды формально отверг все Веды и Верховного Господа, сконцентрировав внимание демонов и убийц животных на Ахимсе.

Поэтому те кто поклоняются Господу Будде, зная что это Шри Кришна встают на путь Теизма, а те кто поклоняются Господу Будде не зная, что это Господь Шри Кришна получают возможность следовать принципу Ахимсы тем самым вставая на путь духовного самоосознания и сбрасывая с себя бремя грехов от убийства невинных животных.


Самсара ( или Сансара ) будет продолжаться до тех пор, пока джива не осознает, своё духовное положение и как ранее указывалось не разовьет в себе сознание Господа, трансцендентное духовное сознание для вхождения в царство Господа, а Господь Будда этому не учил.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

А джайнисты это кто?

----------


## Пудов Андрей

> А джайнисты это кто?


Последователи Махавиры. Следуют строгой ахимсе, носят платки.
Насколько я помню, Махавира современник Будды. Современные джайны это вайшьи, поскольку работать на поле боятся, опасаются навредить насекомым, червякам.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Спасибо. Джн(я)ани я знаю а джайни не знаю.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> Лично я считаю, что буддисты однозначно остаются в самсаре.


Вы считаете, что монополия на возможность освобождения - только у вайшнавов? 

Вот я нашёл, что мантра "Ом Таре Туттаре..." освобождает из самсары:



> In short, om tare tuttare ture soha means “I prostrate to the Liberator, Mother of all the Victorious Ones.”
> The Tara mantra is om tare tuttare ture soha. To explain the meaning of tare tuttare ture: tare means liberating from samsara.
> Tare shows that Mother Tara liberates living beings from samsara, from true suffering, or problems. 
> 
> https://www.yowangdu.com/tibetan-bud...ra-mantra.html


Известная мантра "Ом мани падмэ хум" называется мантрой Авалокитэшвары, и она освобождает из самсары все существа:



> If we recite this Mantra, which liberates all the beings from samsara, we will be able to purify our misdeeds, clear our obscurations and perfect our Bodhicitta. Thus we should:
> 
> Take the Arya Avalokiteshvara as our Yidam (deity),
> Recite the Six Syllables as the essence mantra,
> 
> https://www.dhagpo.org/en/index.php/...yllable-mantra


Так, буддисты могут медитировать на Авалокитешвару-Будду (он же далай-лама), и попасть на планету Будды

Также, есть такая Бхавачакра у буддистов - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bhavacakra

На этой картине, Будда показывает, что есть путь к освобождению из самсары...


В тхераваде путем освобождения из самсары есть восьмиричный путь, в махаяне - путь бодхисаттвы, В тибетском буддизме это Ламрим, а в Дзене есть для этого медитация.


Кстати, даже в каббале (форме иудаизма) есть идея о реинкарнации (там она называется Гилгул), и путь к освобождению из этого цикла реинкарнации:





> Согласно Каббале, душа воплощается в материальном мире до тех пор пока не «выучит свой урок» и не выполнит той функции, для которой она была создана. (Считается, что каждая душа имеет какую-то свою, только ей присущую особенность, которую она и должна осознать).
> Когда — посредством обучения Каббале — эта цель достигается, душа перестаёт воплощаться. Состояние, в котором достигается цель каждой души, называется «Гмар Тикун» ) — конечное (окончание) исправление (я). Достижение этого состояния и есть цель Каббалы.


Я считаю, что даже у христиан, евреев и мусульман есть возможность освободиться из самсары, следуя своей религии. (Только если они хотя бы будут вегетарианцами.)

Что касается 50-64 качеств и процентов, я почему-то думал что эти проценты, это если взять 64 за 100%, поделить 64 на 100, и умножить на кол-во процентов - это и будет кол-во качеств (с округлением). Я не прав?

Что касается джайнов, то у них вообще есть секта, в которой считается насилием (над растениями) даже носить одежду, потому они подобно Адаму и Еве или Шукадэву Госвами ходят без одежд, но при этом следуют брахмачарье. Кстати, где-то мне даже попался текст якобы Буддизма, что даже сам Будда ходил без одежд как джайнист или Шукадэв.




> Содержащийся в Маджджхима-никае рассказ Будды о его аскетической жизни и её предписаниях находится в полном согласии с кодексом поведения джайнских монахов. Так, Будда говорит: «Насколько же далеко, Шарипутра, я зашёл в своей аскезе? Я ходил без одежды. Я слизывал пищу с рук. Я не принимал никакой пищи, принесённой или предназначенной специально для меня. Я не принимал никаких приглашений на обеды».


Просто если изучать религии Индии, то туда попадет и джайнизм со свей, похожей на ведическую, космологией, с идеей реинкарнации и освобождения из самсары, вегетарианства и т д...

В Шримад-Бхагаватам описывается Ришабхадэв, который похоже и есть изначальным основателем Джайнизма, хотя сами джайны не очень-то, похоже, его принимают, тем более не считают его аватарой Вишну (хотя кто их знает)

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Я считаю, что нет никакой монополии и Вайшнавы вряд ли могут такую монополию создать. Но вот Верховный Господь с лёгкостью создаёт определённые правила и ограничения для того чтобы к нему вернутся сохранив свою духовную индивидуальность.

Если опираться на Шримад-Бхагаватам, то Господь Будда формально отверг Веды ( Кришна сам источник Вед ).
Если опираться на Буддизм, то Буддистами они отвергнуты далеко не формально и Верховный Господь цель всех Вед не признана.

Нет нет ivan, Господь Ришабхадев - это Бхагавата- дхарма. Далеко за пределами кармической деятельности, аскетизма и иных способов обретения знания об абсолютной истине ( в том числе и джайнизма).

Служение Гуру и Великим душам этому учит Ришабхадева, и если гуру просит что, то это неукоснительно должно исполнятся каким бы это аскетическим пмодвигом не казалось.

Тем более , что гуру не станет занимать ученика в бессмысленном самоистязании или чего хуже всяким обнаженным или унизительным приемчикам тамогунщиков.

:-)

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Если живое существо хочет служить Кришне во одной из духовных нас, то такое освобождение гарантирует выход из Самсары и обретение духовного тела на одной из планет Вайкунтхи или на Голове.

Все остальные виды освобождения лишь этапы на большом пути самоосознания. И если Высшая цель не достигнута, тогда освобождение не истинно, а значит Иллюзорно. Так как если джива не на Вайкунтхе или не на Голове оно рано или поздно вернётся к пути самоосознания.

Так как наша изначальная природа, неотъемлемая это слушание Кришне в одной из рас, все остальное лишь утешение за отсутствием этого служения.

Это только моё мнение.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

У Шрилы Прабхупады есть лекция в которой он говорит: " у нас качества Кришны"

Это как отец и сын. Верховный отец изначальный носитель ДНК-генетического кода в котором заложены все качества отца и если сын совершенствуется и развивает качества отца, то он становится достойным своего отца, а если нет тогда не достойным.

Но так или иначе Иисус обладал 100 процентной реализацией сострадания Кришны ( пример ).

Мы можем стать совершенными, но никогда тождественными. 78 процентов это если взять каждое качество и проанализировать его проявление в живом существе.

у Кришны они проявлены на 100 процентов, у нас тоже есть часть качеств Кришны но и они никогда не будут проявлены на 100 процентов. Это не трудно понять, сквозь призму уже имеющихся дружеских отношений с Господом или его преданным, а иначе гуна страсти не даст возможность понять.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Шримад-Бхагаватам песнь 1 глава 6 текст 31 :

"Согласно Бхагавад- Гите, существует 3 уровня материальных сфер: урдхва-лока (высшие планеты), мадхья-лока (средние планеты) и адхо-лока (низшие планеты).

Над планетами Урдхва-локи, то есть Выше Брахмалоки, начинаются материальные оболочки Вселенной, а над ними простирается безграничное духовное небо, состоящее из бесчисленного множества самосветящихся планет- Вайкунтх. На них пребывает сам Бог со своими спутниками, вечно освобождёнными живыми существами

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Чайтанья-чаритамрита глава 5 (Величие Господа Нитьянанды-Баларамы)

Пусть я всегда буду помнить о Шри Нитьянанде Раме. Санкаршана, Шеша-Нага и различные Вишну, возлежащие на водах океана Карана, океана Гарбха и Молочного океана, — все Они суть Его полные экспансии и экспансии Его полных экспансий.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Этот стих записал в своем дневнике Шри Сварупа Дамодара Госвами, выражая почтение Господу Нитьянанде Прабху. В «Чайтанья-чаритамрите» этот стих стоит седьмым среди четырнадцати вводных стихов.

ТЕКСТ 8

шри-баларама госани мула-санкаршана
панча-рупа дхари' карена кришнера севана

шри-баларама — Баларама; госани — Господь; мула-санкаршана — изначальный Санкаршана; панча-рупа дхари' — приняв пять образов; карена — совершает; кришнера — Господа Кришны; севана — служение.

Господь Баларама — это изначальный Санкаршана. Чтобы служить Господу Кришне, Он предстает в пяти ипостасях.

ТЕКСТ 9

апане карена кришна-лилара сахайа
сришти-лила-карйа каре дхари' чари кайа

апане — Сам; карена — оказывает; кришна-лилара сахайа — помощь Господу Кришне в Его играх; сришти-лила — игр для сотворения мироздания; карйа — работу; каре — совершает; дхари' — приняв; чари кайа — четыре тела.

Сам Он помогает Господу Кришне в Его играх, а в четырех других образах творит мироздание.

ТЕКСТ 10

сриштй-адика сева, — танра аджнара палана
`шеша'-рупе каре кришнера вивидха севана

сришти-адика сева — сотворение мира и другое служение; танра — Его; аджнара — повеления; палана — исполнение; шеша-рупе — в образе Господа Шеши; каре — совершает; кришнера — Господа Кришны; вивидха севана — разнообразное служение.

Во исполнение воли Господа Кришны Он проявляет материальный мир, и в облике Господа Шеши Он всячески служит Кришне.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Как утверждают знатоки писаний, Баларама — это изначальный Санкаршана, возглавляющий первые четыре экспансии Господа. Баларама, первая экспансия Кришны, проявляет Себя также в пяти ипостасях: 1) Маха-Санкаршана, 2) Каранодакашайи, 3) Гарбходакашайи, 4) Кширодакашайи и 5) Шеша. *Эти пять полных экспансий поддерживают как духовный, так и материальный миры.* Проявляясь в этих формах, Господь Баларама помогает Господу Кришне. Первые четыре экспансии Баларамы поддерживают мироздание, а Шеша служит Самому Господу. Шешу именуют Анантой, «безграничным», поскольку Он в бесчисленном множестве экспансий служит Господу бесчисленным множеством способов. Шри Баларама — это Бог-слуга, который служит Господу Кришне во всех сферах бытия и знания. Аналогичным образом Господь Нитьянанда Прабху, будучи Богом-слугой, Баларамой, служит Господу Гауранге, оставаясь Его неизменным спутником.



Поддерживают материальные и духовные миры как это правильно понимать?

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> Баларама, первая экспансия Кришны, проявляет Себя также в пяти ипостасях: 1) Маха-Санкаршана, 2) Каранодакашайи, 3) Гарбходакашайи, 4) Кширодакашайи и 5) Шеша. Эти пять полных экспансий поддерживают как духовный, так и материальный миры. 
> 
> Поддерживают материальные и духовные миры как это правильно понимать?


Да, интересно. Я думаю, когда здесь речь идёт о духовных мирах, то имеются ввиду обители, на которых эти экспансии появляются. Например, у Вишну есть белая обитель на молочном океане. Если это Вишнулока, то она не может не быть духовной. Аналогично с другими из 5 экспансий. ИМХО

Что касается других путей, я вот подумал, что возможно они и выводят из самсары, но только до уровня брахмаджйоти, а потом опять - падение в самсару. Если они явно не говорят, что ведут на вечные планеты...

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Получается, что Господь Баларама ( Нитьянанда ) это все Вишну и Господь Шива в том числе.

Где находится обитель Господа Шивы, в которой он пребывает с бхутами, бхутоганами и пишачьими?

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Мужское начало ( Пуруша ) - это Бхагаван.

Женское начало ( Пракрити ) - это материальная природа.

Пуруша - это Бхагаван - это Кришна. Изначальный Верховный Господь Шри Кришна бросает взгляд на материальную природу состоящую из 24 элементов и материальная природа начинает процесс творения материального многообразия.

С чего начинается процесс творения Кришна бросает взгляд на пракрити и пракрити начинает производить великое многообразие. Прадхана это не проявленное состояние , пракрити проявленное, пуруша над ними.

Пракрити соприкасается с Бхагаваном просто с его взглядом и оплодотворяется ( только ещё оплодотворяется ) ( Кришна всемогущий ).

Пракрити начинает производить формы жизни. Сама она не может породить это многообразие, настоящее многообразие происходит с момента соприкосновения пракрити с пурушей ( иначе это невозможно как женщина без мужчины ). Пуруша который порождает материальное многообразие это Господь Шива, от соприкосновения с ним ( с порождающим материальное многообразие Пурушей) Дурга (изначальная пракрити, производит все на свет) творит все материальное многообразие. 

Шива и Дурга (Деви Патха и Шива Лингам). Когда Кришна соприкасается с пракрити Это Господь Шива, Господь Шива неотличен от Кришны, Господь Шива не Кришна,(непостижимое единство и различие) молоко и йогурт. Йогурт это молоко, но это не молоко. Йогурт для одной цели молоко для другой цели. Но йогурт и молоко не отличны. 

Все полубоги они идут от Вишну, и мы также ( тот же принцип ). Господь Шива не Вишну- таттва и не джива таттва. Форма Благодаря которой Шри Кришна соприкасается с Пракрити  это форма Господа Шивы. 

Кала- Бхайрава, - это Господь Шива. Господь Шива уничтожает все созданное творение, когда приходит время.

Время - это среда Кала, между материей и духом. 

Цель сотворения и оплодотворения дать шанс живым существам осознать себя.

Из аудио - лекции Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> Получается, что Господь Баларама ( Нитьянанда ) это все Вишну и Господь Шива в том числе.


ну, я думаю, что это лучше спросить у шиваитов. Они сразу скажут, что Шива - создатель, а Вишну - в майе.
Но, все же, насколько я понимаю, Баларама/Нитьянанда - это Ананта/Шеша, на котором лежит Вишну.

Конечно, в материальном мире Вишну также проявляется как Шива, то есть вначале на Голоке Кришна распространяет себя как Баларама/Баладэва, потом - чатурвюьха, Нараяна, опять вьюха, Три вида Вишну, а дальше идет "преобразование молока в йогурт", Вишну также становится Шивой, а Радхарани/Лакшми становится Дургой.

Но я не уверен на 100%, может быть это и оскорбление так считать.  Нельзя забывать, что нельзя приравнивать, ставить на один уровень Кришну/Вишну и полубогов




> Поэтому вы не можете помещать Господа Шиву ни в категорию живых существ, ни в категорию Вишну. Посередине.
> 
> http://gitabase.com/rus/LSB/3/26/17
> 
> Подобно этому, я поклоняюсь Тому, Кто для выполнения особой миссии принимает природу «Шамбху», — Предвечному Господу, Говинде.
> http://gitabase.com/rus/bs/5/45
> 
> There are three guna-avataras, or incarnations of the qualitative modes of nature, and these are Brahma, Visnu and Siva
> Есть три гуна-аватары - Брахма, Вишну и Шива
> https://vaniquotes.org/wiki/Category:Guna-avataras


Шива - это аватара Бога, гуна-аватара. Также есть другие виды аватар - https://vaniquotes.org/wiki/Category:Types_of_Avataras

А если интересна тема Шивы - можно почитать здесь - https://vaniquotes.org/wiki/Category:Siva
а про творение здесь - https://vaniquotes.org/wiki/Category:Creation

(можно перевести переводчиком https://translate.google.com)

----------

